# Sam Tam demonstrating the form



## 23rdwave (Feb 12, 2016)

Sam Tam is demonstrating the beginning of his taiji form. This is the gold standard for sinking the qi and shifting the weight.


----------



## Zeny (Feb 12, 2016)

What's special about it?


----------

